# Rumor from Satellite Guys FX HD and Speed HD this week!



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

From satellite guys FX and Speed HD this week!


----------



## dogs31 (Feb 27, 2006)

space86 said:


> From satellite guys FX and Speed HD this week!


YESSSS!!!!! Just in time for the All Star race.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

"Rumor" in Dish lingo means "soon" which means:










So it will happen "soon".


----------



## richiephx (Jan 19, 2006)

Whether it happens or not, people have the right to post rumors because people are interested in the possibility of new HD being added. Is the sarcasm really necessary?


----------



## dnero (Feb 12, 2008)

Just didnt say which this week it was, in Charlie speak could be two months from now. Will believe it when I see it.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

richiephx said:


> Whether it happens or not, people have the right to post rumors because people are interested in the possibility of new HD being added. Is the sarcasm really necessary?


Says the person whose signature is:


> __________________
> TNT: WE KNOW INTERRUPTIONS
> TBS: TURNER BROADCASTING SUCKS
> NBC: NATIONAL BOREDCASTING COMPANY


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Based on Space86 post, this is a RUMOR and there was no mention that it came from Charlie or should it be taken as a commitment from Dish. That is how I would read this thread given my understanding of what a definition of a Rumor is. 

As I and others have said a number of times over the years, rumors should always be taken with a grain of salt. Hopefully it will come true, but over time I have heard my share of rumors regarding various aspects in the DBS space that have not come true that I take it for what it is. A rumor and should be taken as such. 

If it comes true great... If it does not, no reason to get upset as its just a rumor. 

One a more positive note, I do hope its true as I know some people here have been waiting anxiously for SpeedHD.


----------



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

Quote from Satellite Guy: Scott Greczkowski,

"I am being told by various sources that SPEED HD, FX HD, MavTV HD and Fashion TV HD will launch this week on Dish Network!"


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Thanks for the clarification as to the Space86... I still believe my post above yours is appropriate. Lets hope the rumor is true.


----------



## richiephx (Jan 19, 2006)

phrelin said:


> Says the person whose signature is:


That is my personal opinion of those channels. I am not commenting on a member's posting as you did, with sarcasm. There is a difference.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

They are currently showing in the uplink as temporary and Scott from Satelliteguys got it directly from as a reliable source as possible.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Rumors are rumors, fun to speculate but remember not to get mad if they don't come true.

Meanwhile, let's not attack each other.... just have fun discussing the possibility of more HD!


----------



## matt8200 (Apr 19, 2009)

Will these be added to the TurboHD packages?


----------



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

matt8200 said:


> Will these be added to the TurboHD packages?


It would only be fair to add the new channels to TurboHD, that being said
I do not think Dish has been fair to there customers lately.


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

Well, considering that Scott is actually in Dever getting ready for team summit starting on Thursday, it seems it could be possible. Of course, anybody that checks out the other site very often knows that Scott's reliable sources are not always right. But, I am not trying to be a party pooper, I hope it is true too. But, I won't cry if it does not happen tommorow. The whole list he is speculating is: FXHD, SpeedHD, MavtvHD and, FashionHD.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

richiephx said:


> That is my personal opinion of those channels. I am not commenting on a member's posting as you did, with sarcasm. There is a difference.


I'm salivating over the possibility that FX will be added to the HD channels. It's one of two I really want.

I wasn't being sarcastic at the the original post. My sarcasm was intended to be directed at Dish personnel, including most recently its CEO, for having in the past misled folks with specific dates and narrow time frames that for whatever reason were not correct. In the last Charlie Chat, we had top management saying that their negotiations with News Corp would be later this summer. If they were wrong and we get the channels sooner, great.

This "non-official" information being reported now may be correct as indeed changes reported on the satellite uplinks seem to be logical for the additions. But something could happen. So l'm never optimistic with Dish. But I hope by Friday, I have FX in HD.


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

After the fiasco of the April 1 HD launches, which came straight from Charlie's mouth, I'm not holding my breath because of some rumor from Satellite Guys. I'm sure if it actually happens we'll get a headline from DBSTalk.


----------



## omegax (Jul 13, 2007)

I've seen channell on my friends house as follows
9475 - FX
9468 - speed
361- MAV
373- logo
374 - Fashion


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

omegax said:


> I've seen channell on my friends house as follows
> 9475 - FX
> 9468 - speed
> 361- MAV
> ...


Who's your friend? Charlie?


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

I just saw them now myself.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

So they are live?


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Ron Barry said:


> So they are live?


Not in Denver ... Speed is in SD on Ch150, but no HD counterpart yet.


----------



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

The South has raised again, you got the HD before us Yankees LOL.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

They look to be temp channels, not full-blown active yet.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Whew!!

Lotsa sour grapes here!


----------



## nmetro (Jul 11, 2006)

Latest released uplink report does not include the channels noted above. Though, the folks in Alaska and Hawaii will be very happy. Other items of note, Noggin and N are now separate in SD, a number of HD locals added as well. Of course it is 1:00 PM in the Mountain Time Zone and there could be additional changes between now and the end of the day. Though, FX HD and Speed HD will be welcome additions, MavTV is a clone of Spike, but with no movies, Fashion TV is a 24 hour fashion channel and LOGO (though it is a targeted channel, may have more going for it than MavTV and Fashion TV). MavTV think World Fishing Network meets NASCAR and Demo Derbies).


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Jim5506 said:


> Whew!!
> 
> Lotsa sour grapes here!


Not sure I'd call it "sour grapes", Jim. Apprehensive maybe ... even skeptical. It's not as though they don't have a point.


----------



## TUKIN18S (Aug 16, 2005)

I would love FX! It's the last HD channel I really want. If I get that I'm going to an all HD package.


----------



## clyde sauls (Nov 16, 2007)

would love to see logo but considering where it is being located at channel 373 as reported. I doubt that it is true. The channels next to 373 are hd channels and logo is not in hd only sd.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

clyde sauls said:


> would love to see logo but considering where it is being located at channel 373 as reported. I doubt that it is true. The channels next to 373 are hd channels and logo is not in hd only sd.


How about Logo HD in Platinum HD?

That way DISH can annoy the people who want to see the channel and those who don't want it uplinked at all at the same time. 

There are a couple of HD only channels in DISH's lineup that have non-uplinked SD counterparts. Logo could easily be the next one.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

The rumor is for this week, not necessarily today. Friday may be the day 

Also, those at the Convention/Summit in CO have reported seeing these stations in HD broadcasting on the monitors at the Convention


----------



## dnero (Feb 12, 2008)

Not in Vermont yet either


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

I think maybe friday. Over in the uplink thread a guy in Alaska called about the new stuff and was told it was sheduled to go live on 5-8-09. So maybe speed and fx then too?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

That could make sense... they could uplink them so that they are available for show & tell at the Team Summit, then actually make the formal Press Release and availability at the end of the week.

We have seen channels go live on pretty much every day I think, even though Wednesday seems most common.


----------



## fredp (Jun 2, 2007)

jclewter79 said:


> I think maybe friday. Over in the uplink thread a guy in Alaska called about the new stuff and was told it was sheduled to go live on 5-8-09. So maybe speed and fx then too?


The Slinguide is suppose to go live (was beta) Friday. I hope FX and SPEED weren't just a rumor. Tired of that as are many.


----------



## CoolGui (Feb 9, 2006)

phrelin said:


> "Rumor" in Dish lingo means "soon" which means:
> ...
> So it will happen "soon".


You are really getting a lot of use out of that image...



Stewart Vernon said:


> ...
> We have seen channels go live on pretty much every day I think, even though Wednesday seems most common.


The only days I haven't seen channels go live on are the weekends.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

CoolGui said:


> The only days I haven't seen channels go live on are the weekends.


When pressed to think about it... I can't think of anything going live on Saturday... BUT way way back when Dish originally picked up Voom, those came online early Sunday morning, so I've seen at least one Sunday launch.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

Uplink reports at Satelliteguys don't seem to report these channels. But do report FUEL SD as uplinked but not available.


----------



## dahenny (Apr 16, 2007)

I hope the rumor is true, but you know what they say..."believe rumors in one hand, poop in the other hand...":grin:


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

dnero said:


> Just didnt say which this week it was, in Charlie speak could be two months from now. Will believe it when I see it.


Or two years. Ya never know with Charlie.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

As I said on another thread, when Charlie & Friends said negotiations with News Corp were going to occur this summer when contracts were up, I immediately became afraid I'd be losing FX in SD rather than gaining FX in HD. So, I'm still hoping the rumor that started this thread turns out to be right.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

nmetro said:


> Latest released uplink report does not include the channels noted above. Though, the folks in Alaska and Hawaii will be very happy. Other items of note, Noggin and N are now separate in SD, a number of HD locals added as well. Of course it is 1:00 PM in the Mountain Time Zone and there could be additional changes between now and the end of the day. Though, FX HD and Speed HD will be welcome additions, MavTV is a clone of Spike, but with no movies, Fashion TV is a 24 hour fashion channel and LOGO (though it is a targeted channel, may have more going for it than MavTV and Fashion TV). MavTV think World Fishing Network meets NASCAR and Demo Derbies).


I can do without a clone of SPIKE. GEEZ!


----------

